# Fish finder reccomendations



## longshot (Feb 27, 2014)

Im looking to upgrade my ff this year. I want one that shows structure and marks fish. I want to keep it below 300.00. Anyone have an idea


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 27, 2014)

I really like my Bird. I have basically the same model, but with GPS. https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Boating-Electronics/Sonar-and-SonarGPS-Combos%7C/pc/104794380/c/104707080/sc/104588280/Humminbird174-561-Sonar/1300009.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fsonar-and-sonar-gps-combos%2F_%2FN-1100517%2FNs-MIN_SALE_PRICE%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104794380%253Bcat104707080%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104707080%3Bcat104588280#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## redbug (Feb 27, 2014)

Here we go again...
when you ask this question you get the guys standing behind their brands 
the 3 top brands are (in no order) hummingbird lowrance and garmin
Ray marine has entered the fray with the dragon fly I have heard good things about them but have never seen one up close

look at the different units and features and choose the one that best meets your needs 
one thing I suggest is look at the pixel count and choose the one that has the highest count top to bottom 
this will give you the most detail


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 27, 2014)

redbug said:


> one thing I suggest is look at the pixel count and choose the one that has the highest count top to bottom
> this will give you the most detail



Excellent advice


----------



## longshot (Feb 27, 2014)

What would be considered a good pixel count? I really want to be able to see brush piles in detail


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 28, 2014)

640 or maybe 480


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 28, 2014)

If you are looking for brush piles and such, you may consider the Bird 571. It has DI and standard sonar with 640v pixels.


----------



## redbug (Feb 28, 2014)

All 3 of the top brands come with down imaging 480 is a good number to look for also the bigger the screen the more detail you will see
The new units come out early in the year so you may be able to pick up last years model at a great price
when looking also check places other that the big name stores Bass pro and cabelas wont get you the best price and both still charge for shipping


----------



## sgtsarge (Feb 28, 2014)

For me, it's not which one is the best. I know they all seem to have their followers. I guess I have no idea where to start on buying one for MY needs. Still lots of research before I fork out the money for one... I mainly troll for trout and small to medium size lakes. Don't ask how deep they are, since I have not clue  I guess I would need a fish finder for that...


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 28, 2014)

A few other things to consider:
Depending on your age/eyesight, a larger screen may be in order, or how far away will the screen be from you.
If you are going to get a down imagining or side imagining then get the largest screen you can/ or really cannot afford. The larger the screen, the better detail you will be see, a 5" screen for DI will not show much detail, it will show structure and fish, but it may not show the "detail" you are looking for.

Got to BPS or Cabelas and look, punch some buttons, ask some questions, and repeat a couple more times. You get a bit familiar with some of them, and one or more will start to suit your fancy as they will be easy for YOU to operate/understand. 

What I like/need/want is probably different than you, tho I do like to troll for crappie. I have a HB 788 ci HD (?) (gps/2d) on my TM that I use the most while trolling. I also have a Low HDS 8 with sidescan and downscan at the console, but I can also adjust it to view from the bow seat as well.

GL in your search.


----------



## longshot (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks we are getting a Cabelas this month so I think I will go check some out in person and see what looks good


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344167#p344167 said:


> longshot » Sat Mar 08, 2014 10:11 am[/url]"]Thanks we are getting a Cabelas this month so I think I will go check some out in person and see what looks good


good idea but remember to shop around online to be sure you get the best price 
When I bought my 2 new lowrance units I saved $400 over bass pro and cabelas 
but I did buy a new gen 2 hds7 touch and the gen 2 hds8 units


----------



## acwd (Mar 12, 2014)

I bought a garmin last fall. Had a bird and didnt like it at all. I got the Garmin off of amazon, cheaper than BPS and cabelas. Wish I had spend a few more bucks and got a color one.

Steve


----------



## nlester (Mar 12, 2014)

I would check out the new Cabela's when it opens because they sometimes offers good deals, especially at the in store Bargain Basement. When ours opened, they had several fish finders in the Bargain Basement and I have not seen very many of them on sale since then. 

Here is a Sonar/GPS online in Cable's web Bargain Cave for $399. If you can find a deal and go the extra it's worth it. A gray scale fish finder is great if that is what your budget can afford but color and GPS add a whole new world. Remember that Cabela's offers free shipping to the store and offers $5 shipping on a regular basis.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Hum...=fish+finder&WTz_l=Header;Search-Bargain+Cave


----------



## redbug (Mar 12, 2014)

same unit $50 cheaper just a quick google search and yes full warranty 
just saying again that the big name stores are NOT the place to buy your electronics 

https://www.shopepal.com/p-23277-humminbird-587ci-hd-di-fishfindergps-combo.aspx?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=compshop&utm_campaign=cse&catargetid=1819937726&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CPLJt866jr0CFU4aOgodeQoA5g


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 13, 2014)

I got the humminbird 597 last year.one unexpected bonus is it keeps the wife occupied,she loves watching the hd down imaging.its like tv.you cant put a price on a quiet,happy wife :LOL2:


----------



## JoshKeller (Mar 14, 2014)

lowrance and garmin have better sonar visually, 'bird has better side/down imaging. ive had all 3


----------



## CalBlackSheep (Sep 30, 2014)

JoshKeller said:


> lowrance and garmin have better sonar visually, 'bird has better side/down imaging. ive had all 3


And if you could only have one which would it be?


----------



## Tallpine (Sep 30, 2014)

I really like my Garmin Echo 500c. I see Cabelas has the 501c for 199.00. I fish trout in western lakes and the 500c marks fish well and is easy to use.


----------



## JoshKeller (Oct 11, 2014)

CalBlackSheep said:


> JoshKeller said:
> 
> 
> > lowrance and garmin have better sonar visually, 'bird has better side/down imaging. ive had all 3
> ...



i run humminbird.


----------

